# Word-Formular und Excel-Liste



## tigerfisch (4. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Weiss jemand, ob's möglich ist, ein in Word erstelltes Formular (mit "Textformularfeldern") mit einer Excel-Tabelle so zu verknüpfen, daß die ins Word-Formular eingegebenen Informationen in den Feldern dann in der Tabelle "auftauchen"?
In der Hoffnung mich einigermaßen klar ausgedrückt zu haben...

Grüße


----------

